# Just a shower away



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

new superjumbo A380 Airbus First class Emirates air passengers can now enjoy five-minute soak, for £4,737.But they will be limited to a five-minute dousing to ensure that all 14 first class passengers can enjoy the luxury.

five minut for woman... what i think


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Does that mean if there's only 2 of you in first you can have it for 35 mins?


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

maybe 'The showers are regulated through a software programme that gives people a five-minute shower, which is ample in most cases'


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

So what happens if you're lathering up the soap and the shower decides that you've used enough water for one day and turns off?
I'm pretty sure nobody in FC would like to see a fat middle-aged bloke shouting from the lav and running around in a towel.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The bulk of the designs for the A380 were drawn up some six or seven years ago so this isn't exactly news.

The actual running time of the shower is limited due to the weight constraints of the aircraft, water being pretty heavy. It doesn't mean that anyone is limited to five minutes in the bathroom itself.

-


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> So what happens if you're lathering up the soap and the shower decides that you've used enough water for one day and turns off?
> I'm pretty sure nobody in FC would like to see a fat middle-aged bloke shouting from the lav and running around in a towel.


Ever been camping, water turns COLD after five minutes, not nice in winter. Its like those buttons you push in appartment stairwells they turn off your in the dark and fall down the stairs. Your in the shower all lathered up shower for five minutes, hot water turns off wait five minutes, shower for 5 minutes, wait five minutes, etc, etc


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Ever been camping, water turns COLD after five minutes, not nice in winter. Its like those buttons you push in appartment stairwells they turn off your in the dark and fall down the stairs. Your in the shower all lathered up shower for five minutes, hot water turns off wait five minutes, shower for 5 minutes, wait five minutes, etc, etc


Well, THIS shower might have a presence detector and won't turn on unless you get out.

Maybe I need to get back to work.

P.S.: Never hiked/camped in the winter. And I don't mind the cold.. it's hot water that I'm concerned about.


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

I doubt there will be any limiting/controlling mechanisms' in the shower, I imagine the passengers will just be gently reminded of the 5 minute limit and trusted to do the right thing. If a first class passenger decides '****** it, I'll stay in for half an hour' I doubt there is much the cabin crew can do except maybe turn the water supply off manually from outside.
A good gimick but one I doubt will be around for too long, just too expensive to carry all the extra water around not to mention the extra maintenance, cleaning etc.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I like random conversations...

instead of worrying about the shower, how will Emirates fill up 58 A380's ????


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

marc said:


> I like random conversations...
> 
> instead of worrying about the shower, how will Emirates fill up 58 A380's ????


In this current climate, I'd say 'not easily'.... Be curious to know if they are cancelling or deferring any of these orders like most other operators around the world. Anyone out there working for Emerates in the know??


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I only know emirates hostesses


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

marc said:


> I only know emirates hostesses


Half your luck..... I'll have to come drinking with you when I get there in March


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> Half your luck..... I'll have to come drinking with you when I get there in March


Don't fly emirates or you'll be paying extra for water cartage for 1st class passengers to shower,lol


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Emirates are rumoured to be making a loss at the moment....


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

it wouldn't surprise me, there flying 8 flights a day to some destinations and every plane is not even half full.

they wont publish it though, to proud.,....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Buit they still insist on charging best part of AED4000 for dxb/lhr, when Virgin are half that!!


----------

